# Do chicks really dig scars



## LT72884 (Oct 18, 2007)

So is this really true that the ladies dig scars on men? If so i have plenty to go around. Im just curious.


----------



## Renee Attili (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes. I have had a strange fasination of sorts with them.


----------



## LT72884 (Oct 18, 2007)

LOL, nice. thats cool. i have a nice one on my shin where the 4 pegs on my bike pedal went through and put some nice holes. looks like i have four screws in me leg.


----------



## Renee Attili (Oct 18, 2007)

this could make for interesting conversation at the other site


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't know about the scars but I gotta hand it to you LT, you definitely have focus! Don't go trying to get more scars because someone told you women like scars. Women like men who are good people. All the rest is icing on the cake! (Maybe some women like icing more than others, though.)

From what I can tell about you, you shouldn't worry. The right woman for you is out there and you will find her when the time is right. Just have a little faith and patience. In the mean time, work hard at school, keep up with your cooking, keep being a good son to your mom, and stick around DC - I get a kick out of your enthusiasm!


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 18, 2007)

If you want to be "dug" by "chicks", you _first_ have to stop calling them "chicks"


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 18, 2007)

Scars? I prefer feathers!


----------



## LT72884 (Oct 18, 2007)

Fisher's Mom said:


> I don't know about the scars but I gotta hand it to you LT, you definitely have focus! Don't go trying to get more scars because someone told you women like scars. Women like men who are good people. All the rest is icing on the cake! (Maybe some women like icing more than others, though.)
> 
> From what I can tell about you, you shouldn't worry. The right woman for you is out there and you will find her when the time is right. Just have a little faith and patience. In the mean time, work hard at school, keep up with your cooking, keep being a good son to your mom, and stick around DC - I get a kick out of your enthusiasm!


That was sweet, thanks. Yeah im a pretty focused kinda person. My problem is i want to grow up fast but like you said i have to be patient and faithful. I just know that the  next step in my life is marriage and alot of kids. ok 5 kids thats a good number. Hopefully she will want to have that many children. LOL i dont plan on getting any more scars or at least not for a while. man im just excited to bring kids into the world and experience the thrill and joy of teaching them and also being with them and listening to them tell there stories about there day. any way i have always wondered about the whole scar thing. lol


----------



## LT72884 (Oct 18, 2007)

Jeekinz said:


> If you want to be "dug" by "chicks", you _first_ have to stop calling them "chicks"



LOL ok i will remember that one. how about ladies.


----------



## *amy* (Oct 18, 2007)

I think you are on the wrong website. Try eharmony or match dot whatever.

ETA:  Just to answer your question - I 'look' at the whole person.  A scar would not matter to me.  Tattoos & body piercing, however, are another story.  Don't like them on a man or woman.  I'm sure you'll find your 'perfect' mate, if that's what you are looking for.


----------



## LT72884 (Oct 18, 2007)

Andy M. said:


> Scars? I prefer feathers!



LOL, I like feather on the chicks to. oh i mean the ladies.


----------



## Barb L. (Oct 18, 2007)

I must be an old hen by now - some girls might, but not me.


----------



## LT72884 (Oct 18, 2007)

*amy* said:


> I think you are on the wrong website.  Try eharmony or match dot whatever.


how about myspace. LOL


----------



## keltin (Oct 18, 2007)

I'd bet Kat Von D likes scars!


----------



## LT72884 (Oct 18, 2007)

keltin said:


> I'd bet Kat Von D likes scars!



I bet she does. LOL


----------



## NAchef (Oct 18, 2007)

hahaha

LT you are too funny! You dont want a wife anyway, havent you been reading the joke thread? That stuff in there is not a lie!!!!! 

hahaha


----------



## LT72884 (Oct 18, 2007)

LOL, yes i have been reading the thread. I made the mistake of letting my mom read that. good ol slap in the head. I was watching Fantastic 4 rise of the silver surfer and when Jessica walked in the first thing i said was "Wow, thats a nice dress" My mom just rolled her eyes and my dad was ROFL.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 18, 2007)

1. if you look like a g.i. joe, and you have a cool scar on your face from a shaving accident, then yes. 

2. if you look like a dweeb, and have a cool scar from saving an entire village of people, then no.


----------



## LT72884 (Oct 18, 2007)

ok cool. ill remember that one too. scars from shaving. now where is my razor blade.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 18, 2007)

buckytom said:


> 1. if you look like a g.i. joe, and you have a cool scar on your face from a shaving accident, then yes.
> 
> 2. if you look like a dweeb, and have a cool scar from saving an entire village of people, then no.


LOL BT!

I am not one who would go looking for a man with scars, but if a man I was interested in had scars it wouldn't have chased me away. 

A scar by itself doesn't really intrique anyone--it's the story behind the scar. 

My grandpa had a scar all the way down his leg from being attacked by a boar hog.  Now _that_ was an intriguing scar!

Barbara


----------



## LT72884 (Oct 18, 2007)

Barbara L said:


> LOL BT!
> 
> I am not one who would go looking for a man with scars, but if a man I was interested in had scars it wouldn't have chased me away.
> 
> ...



I have a dang good story for mine.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 18, 2007)

LT72884 said:


> I have a dang good story for mine.


See what I added to my post after you posted this.  That was an interesting story!

I don't know how James (Maidrite) has gotten through life without a zillion scars.  Someday one of us will have to fill you in on all the ways he should have been dead before reaching adulthood!  

Barbara


----------



## LT72884 (Oct 18, 2007)

a boar. man thats gotta hurt. im going to lunch RQ(real quick) so when i get back i might post my story. its kinda long.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 18, 2007)

LT72884 said:


> That was sweet, thanks. Yeah im a pretty focused kinda person. My problem is i want to grow up fast but like you said i have to be patient and faithful. I just know that the  next step in my life is marriage and alot of kids. ok 5 kids thats a good number. Hopefully she will want to have that many children. LOL i dont plan on getting any more scars or at least not for a while. man im just excited to bring kids into the world and experience the thrill and joy of teaching them and also being with them and listening to them tell there stories about there day. any way i have always wondered about the whole scar thing. lol


All kidding and scars aside, I have to say it's lovely hearing a man speak so openly about how he feels and his excitement over having a family. I _think_ all guys actually have thoughts and feelings, but it's sort of a theory at this point because ya'll rarely express them.  Honestly, I think a guy that talks is _way_ more attractive than any scars or tattoos or piercings he might have. You'll be a wonderful dad, but take your time finding the right wife so that you'll be able to enjoy your 5 kids _together_ for the rest of your lives!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 18, 2007)

yup. otherwise it's he11, and you end up having to shove all of your feelings down into your gut, kepping it there with all of that black stuff and goo, like a real man!


----------



## LT72884 (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes i have been working on expressing feelings. Its something that is not easy for me to do and i read a book called love and respect that talks about how to connect with your spouse. women=love such as emotional connection,closeness,openness and what not and men=respect such as they are appreciated for what they do. and that there spouse supports them in there hobbies. I do sometimes feel weird telling others this but i find it important at the same time because it gets me out of my comfort zone. Now to actually tell someone with words is a lil harder than typing it out. and thanx for your comments.  ok now i feel weird...lol


----------



## keltin (Oct 18, 2007)

> women=love such as emotional connection,closeness,openness and what not and men=respect such as they are appreciated for what they do. and that there spouse supports them in there hobbies.




Ah, grasshopper, you have much to learn. 

You should consciously try to remove your dualistic view of the human species. These attributes you speak of are common to both sexes.....they are common to the human condition. Men need love and to be connected with others just as women need to be praised for a job well done and made to feel that they and their efforts are appreciated. Men can be emotional and chatty, and women can be sullen and withdrawn. Ones sex does not determine ones feelings, actions, or needs! 

Now, snatch this Bud Light from my hand!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 18, 2007)

keltin said:


> [/color]
> Men can be emotional and chatty, and women can be sullen and withdrawn. Ones sex does not determine ones feelings, actions, or needs!


I wanna meet _your_ friends, keltin!


----------



## LT72884 (Oct 18, 2007)

keltin said:


> [/color]
> 
> Ah, grasshopper, you have much to learn.
> 
> ...



I agree with that 100%. The book was discussing more of a universal principal for women and men. I mean heck yeah im gonna compliment my wife and say a dang good job done. lol. ill also support her in her hobbies. ok back to scars now. any of you guys have some cool ones


----------



## NAchef (Oct 18, 2007)

If you think you are going to learn all about women by a book you got another think coming!! hahaha

Just when you think you understand what to do with them they throw you a curve ball.


----------



## LT72884 (Oct 18, 2007)

NAchef said:


> If you think you are going to learn all about women by a book you got another think coming!! hahaha
> 
> Just when you think you understand what to do with them they throw you a curve ball.



LOL, i know. it was an interesting book though.  i prefer Halo the fall of reach, now thats a good book


----------



## keltin (Oct 18, 2007)

Heh, I’m a walking scar. I think that’s all that holds me together for the most part!

Got small (hard to see) scars on each corner of my lip except for the bottom left side. Top left I got hit with a softball that split my whole lip in two and took 27 stitches to fix. Top right I got hit by a flying tin can = 4 stitches. Bottom left a flying seashell = 3 stitches.

The biggest scar is my right leg. From the knee down to the ankle is nothing but scar tissue. Goofing with gasoline when I was 12, I got set on fire. Stop, Drop, and roll took care of most of it (that really does work!!!), but the gas was really soaked into my pants leg and didn’t go out. Had heavy 3rd degree burns that required 2 surgeries and 33 days in the hospital as well as 3 months of therapy after release. The skin grafts from that gave me some nice rectangular scars (strips) on my upper-right thigh where the donor skin from.


----------



## LT72884 (Oct 18, 2007)

NICE work keltin. Kids and fire. I was the same but i ended up burning down my neighbors field and trees. i was so screwed. man good times i tell ya what


----------



## NAchef (Oct 18, 2007)

I was goofing off with my sister when I was probably 8 or so and cut my tounge on one of those curtain hanger hooks. My mom took me into the Hospital and they told her they didnt stitch tounges but once they looked at it they siad that they would have to do that one. haha

No clue how many times I have been in for stitches. Problem is that my youngest (20 months) is taking after me. He fell a couple weeks ago and got a scar on his forehead in the same place I have one! But they just used superglue for him. haha


----------



## LT72884 (Oct 18, 2007)

so does super clue work pretty good. i have never used it. i just let it bleed and coagulate and then get back to what i was doing. there has been times when i probably should have gotten stitches or used super clue.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh yeah, superglue is the best! I learned that trick from a surgeon years ago and the kids like it so much better than the old needle and thread! Heck some of my boys are probably at least 1/4 superglue by now!


----------



## keltin (Oct 18, 2007)

I’ve had well over 200 stitches and 50 staples during my illustrious career, and I have a feeling it’s far from over....but I am getting better! The last set of stitches I got a few years ago weren’t my fault. I was T-Bone by an idiot in a Ford F150.....and I was driving a 95 Saturn (thin metal and lots of plastic)! 

The impact and resulting push took the whole door (with the automatic seat belt) off as well as most of the rear quarter panel. Somehow in the bump and grind I got a huge gash in my left side that took 10 stitches. I also had a collapsed lung which was a whole lot of fun.


----------



## LT72884 (Oct 18, 2007)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Oh yeah, superglue is the best! I learned that trick from a surgeon years ago and the kids like it so much better than the old needle and thread! Heck some of my boys are probably at least 1/4 superglue by now!



DANG dude. thats alot of carnage in your family. You know where south mountain is. there is a great bike trail up there in corner canyon. i flipped my bike going off a drop off. The first time i went mountain biking and i decided to try jacobs ladder. there is a drop off there and i leaned way to far back and flipped backwards landed on me back. lots of cuts from the rocks. could have used superglue then. lol.

EDIT....

I though NAchef posted this.. my bad.


----------



## LT72884 (Oct 18, 2007)

keltin said:


> I’ve had well over 200 stitches and 50 staples during my illustrious career, and I have a feeling it’s far from over....but I am getting better! The last set of stitches I got a few years ago weren’t my fault. I was T-Bone by an idiot in a Ford F150.....and I was driving a 95 Saturn (thin metal and lots of plastic)!
> 
> The impact and resulting push took the whole door (with the automatic seat belt) off as well as most of the rear quarter panel. Somehow in the bump and grind I got a huge gash in my left side that took 10 stitches. I also had a collapsed lung which was a whole lot of fun.


WOW, dang dude


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh man, keltin! Did your wife take out life insurance on you? Can I? lol


----------



## keltin (Oct 18, 2007)

Real Super Glue? 

The stuff you use to fix broken things....the regular Krazy glue stuff???? I know Doctors use DermaBond, a medical adhesive, but do you guys use real over-the-counter Super Glue? That works?


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep, real superglue!


----------



## keltin (Oct 18, 2007)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Oh man, keltin! Did your wife take out life insurance on you? Can I? lol


 
Actually, I've got life insurance on me, but after that wreck, we upped it with the Supplemental Life and the Accidental Premium policies....no kidding!


----------



## LT72884 (Oct 18, 2007)

keltin said:


> Real Super Glue?
> 
> The stuff you use to fix broken tings....the regular Krazy glue stuff???? I know Doctors use DermaBond, a medical adhesive, but do you guys use real over-the-counter Super Glue? That works?


Yup thats the stuff. good ol krazy glue.


----------



## keltin (Oct 18, 2007)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Yep, real superglue!


 
You know.......you really shouldn't have told me that!


----------



## LT72884 (Oct 18, 2007)

talk about every one posting at once


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 18, 2007)

It's true - it works really well, not traumatic, cheap, and leaves a very minimal scar as opposed to sutures or staples. It won't work well for cuts that are bleeding heavily and sometimes it won't hold on large lacerations over a joint like a knee or elbow unless you immobilize it for a day or 2. But you can add some butterfly strips over it after the glue dries and that will hold most cuts you get.


----------



## Caine (Oct 18, 2007)

LT72884 said:


> So is this really true that the ladies dig scars on men?


 
Only Prussian dueling scars. En garde!


----------



## LT72884 (Oct 18, 2007)

sweet dueling scars


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 18, 2007)

Caine said:


> Only Prussian dueling scars. En garde!


Ah I should have known you were a fencer from your witty ripostes!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 18, 2007)

When I was 8 years old in Germany I tried to catch the glass door leading into an apartment building I was wearing new patent leather shoes as I ran to catch the door from closing and locking I slipped and went thru the door I got 2 big cuts on my knee.I still have the scars today.I never felt self conscience about them as a girl.They were there and that was it I always thought they were kinda cool.I guess that was the tomboy in me.
I have a few other minor scars.


----------



## LT72884 (Oct 18, 2007)

ouch, glass cuts hurt.


----------



## keltin (Oct 18, 2007)

Fisher's Mom said:


> It's true - it works really well, not traumatic, cheap, and leaves a very minimal scar as opposed to sutures or staples. It won't work well for cuts that are bleeding heavily and sometimes it won't hold on large lacerations over a joint like a knee or elbow unless you immobilize it for a day or 2. But you can add some butterfly strips over it after the glue dries and that will hold most cuts you get.


 
So, does the glue just eventually wear off? How do you remove it?


----------



## keltin (Oct 18, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:


> When I was 8 years old in Germany I tried to catch the glass door leading into an apartment building I was wearing new patent leather shoes as I ran to catch the door from closing and locking I slipped and went thru the door I got 2 big cuts on my knee.I still have the scars today.I never felt self conscience about them as a girl.They were there and that was it I always thought they were kinda cool.I guess that was the tomboy in me.
> I have a few other minor scars.


 
Holy cow! Well, I guess it didn’t matter if it locked after all, you still got in! That’ll teach them!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 18, 2007)

LT72884 said:


> ouch, glass cuts hurt.


Yep they were pretty deep gashes I had to wear a cast to keep me from bending my knee until it healed.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 18, 2007)

keltin said:


> So, does the glue just eventually wear off? How do you remove it?


Yep, it just eventually comes off just like a scab as the scar tissue underneath forms. You don't take it off or anything.


----------



## Buck (Oct 18, 2007)

Okay,you guys  want scars?  We  got scars.

Just try whacking off  a bunch  of toes  with a  lawnmower.

Not nearly as  dashing as  a dueling scar!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 18, 2007)

Buck said:


> Okay,you guys  want scars?  We  got scars.
> 
> Just try whacking off  a bunch  of toes  with a  lawnmower.


You win, Buck.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 18, 2007)

OK, we're getting into some serious "mine's bigger than yours" stuff here. I think we have to start requiring pictures.


----------



## LT72884 (Oct 18, 2007)

PICTURES, YES we need PICTURES.......


----------



## Buck (Oct 18, 2007)

Fisher's Mom said:


> OK, we're getting into some serious "mine's bigger than yours" stuff here. I think we have to start requiring pictures.



That would  certainly  affect  the dignity of  this site.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 18, 2007)

Buck said:


> That would  certainly  affect  the dignity of  this site.


I meant pictures of your scars, Buck.


----------



## keltin (Oct 18, 2007)

Buck said:


> Okay,you guys want scars? We got scars.
> 
> Just try whacking off a bunch of toes with a lawnmower.
> 
> Not nearly as dashing as a dueling scar!


 
Are you serious? Did that happen to you? How?


----------



## Buck (Oct 18, 2007)

Fisher's Mom said:


> I meant pictures of your scars, Buck.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 18, 2007)

BTW guys, I actually do have a couple of scars from fencing. (I think it means I wasn't a very good fencer!)


----------



## LT72884 (Oct 18, 2007)

Fisher's Mom said:


> I meant pictures of your scars, Buck.



as did i. LOL...


----------



## keltin (Oct 18, 2007)

Fisher's Mom said:


> BTW guys, I actually do have a couple of scars from fencing. (I think it means I wasn't a very good fencer!)


 
I got some scars from fencing too! That chicken wire can be mighty nasty if your aren’t careful! Oh....wrong fencing!


----------



## LT72884 (Oct 18, 2007)

so keltin besides the whole car thing, what else has your job done to you in the area of scars


----------



## Buck (Oct 18, 2007)

keltin said:


> Are you serious? Did that happen to you? How?



Yeah.  Many years ago I was  mowing the lawn wearing  tennis shoes (why  the  lawn  was wearing tennis shoes I'll never know).  I  took a few steps backwards, slipped  and  fell.  My right foot went under the  mower and the deed was  done.

I'll  never  forget the ambulance  attendant.  He had  great bedside manner.  He took  a  look at my foot  and said, "Holy crap, Mister!   You did  one heck of a number on that  foot!"

I'm one of the statistics that lead to the  introduction of those flap type safety guards that  are  now  on the back of mower decks.


----------



## Renee Attili (Oct 18, 2007)

I shattered my wrist falling off a horse (6" scar)
Carpal tunnel surgery, removed the "Funny Bone" of elbow. (4" scar)
Knee surgery (4 1" scars)
Don't let me get going on the emotional scars! LOL (they are HUGE!!!)


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 18, 2007)

OMG Buck. I saw an accident like that once in Houston and it took off almost half of the girl's foot. Did it affect your gait afterward?


----------



## buckytom (Oct 18, 2007)

he didn't hit the fence, f-mom, just his foot. sheesh!


----------



## Buck (Oct 18, 2007)

Fisher's Mom said:


> OMG Buck. I saw an accident like that once in Houston and it took off almost half of the girl's foot. Did it affect your gait afterward?




No, I've  been pretty lucky  in  that  department.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 18, 2007)

good thing he wasn't trimming waist high hedges, huh?

that'll definitely affect your "gait"...


----------



## LT72884 (Oct 18, 2007)

buckytom said:


> good thing he wasn't trimming waist high hedges, huh?
> 
> that'll definitely affect your "gait"...



Yup. What would the ambulance dude said then.


----------



## keltin (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow Buck, that almost happened to me once! I slipped just like you, and as I fell my hands went up raising the lawnmower, and my feet where headed straight for the blade! Somehow, I manage to quickly shift and caught the body of the mower with the heel of my foot...but for some reason didn’t let go of the handle. So I was lying on the ground balancing the running mower on my foot while holding the handle. I finally “woke up” and threw it away from me. I always wondered what would have happened if my foot had actually gone in that day.

Did it cut all of your toes off? Did they put them back on?


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 18, 2007)

buckytom said:


> he didn't hit the fence, f-mom, just his foot. sheesh!


 You are gonna make me have to change my pants! It took me reading this 2 times for me to get it - too good!!!!!


----------



## keltin (Oct 18, 2007)

Speaking of great things to say....when I got hit by that softball and my lip was split, they held a towel over it until the Doctor came in. I’m lying on the table in the ER covered with this towel, and the Doctor comes in snapping on some rubber gloves. Then he says “let’s take a look at what we have here”. 

He pulls the towel off, and I SWEAR to you he said “Oh God”. I’m not lying! I almost passed out!

But, he immediately went to work and did a great job!


----------



## Buck (Oct 18, 2007)

keltin said:


> Wow Buck, that almost happened to me once! I slipped just like you, and as I fell my hands went up raising the lawnmower, and my feet where headed straight for the blade! Somehow, I manage to quickly shift and caught the body of the mower with the heel of my foot...but for some reason didn’t let go of the handle. So I was lying on the ground balancing the running mower on my foot while holding the handle. I finally “woke up” and threw it away from me. I always wondered what would have happened if my foot had actually gone in that day.
> 
> Did it cut all of your toes off? Did they put them back on?



There wasn't  anything  left  to reattach.   I'm  missing all but the  two  outboard-most  toes on my right foot.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 18, 2007)

keltin said:


> He pulls the towel off, and I SWEAR to you he said “Oh God”.


That's never good, keltin.


----------



## keltin (Oct 18, 2007)

Buck said:


> There wasn't anything left to reattach. I'm missing all but the two outboard-most toes on my right foot.


 
Wow......do you need special shoes to help with balance? I have always heard that losing toes could affect that?


----------



## Buck (Oct 18, 2007)

keltin said:


> Wow......do you need special shoes to help with balance? I have always heard that losing toes could affect that?



Everybody  told  me I was going  to  have a lot  of trouble with balance, but it hasn't been  much of a problem - except,   of  course  when I've  been  silly enough  to overindulge  in adult  beverages.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 18, 2007)

Buck said:


> There wasn't  anything  left  to reattach.   I'm  missing all but the  two  outboard-most  toes on my right foot.


Oh man Buck, that's terrible. How old were you at the time?

Well, as far as this thread is concerned, I think that unless John Wayne Bobbit posts, you definitely win!!!


----------



## Buck (Oct 18, 2007)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Oh man Buck, that's terrible. How old were you at the time?
> 
> Well, as far as this thread is concerned, I think that unless John Wayne Bobbit posts, you definitely win!!!




I  was about twenty five.  Old  enough to  know better!   And  no,  thank you, I have no  desire to compete with  Mr. Bobbit!  The  lengths some people  will go  to to win are  truly astounding


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 18, 2007)

Buck said:


> Everybody  told  me I was going  to  have a lot  of trouble with balance, but it hasn't been  much of a problem - except,   of  course  when I've  been  silly enough  to overindulge  in adult  beverages.


Is this how Katie punishes you - she spikes your tea?


----------



## keltin (Oct 18, 2007)

Fisher's Mom said:


> That's never good, keltin.


 
When it happened, I held a towel to my mouth to stop the bleeding and went in the bathroom to have a look. I braced myself and pulled the towel away and immediately said “Oh ****”..........so I don’t know that I blame the Doc!


----------



## keltin (Oct 18, 2007)

Ok Buck, I got to ask.......did you search the yard later looking for your toes? Where did they go?


----------



## Buck (Oct 18, 2007)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Is this how Katie punishes you - she spikes your tea?




Only when  I beg her to.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 18, 2007)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Is this how Katie punishes you - she spikes your tea?




Yep, I add a good slosh of bourbon to his tea and tell him to go play in traffic.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 18, 2007)

Katie and Buck - I love you guys!!! Ya'll must be a blast to hang out with. Hey Buck, do you ever ask inebriated friends "How many toes am I holding up"?


----------



## keltin (Oct 18, 2007)

Renee Attili said:


> Don't let me get going on the emotional scars! LOL (they are HUGE!!!)


 
Good one!


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 18, 2007)

I never shied away from any.....especially if I had something to do with their creation...


----------



## Buck (Oct 18, 2007)

keltin said:


> Ok Buck, I got to ask.......did you search the yard later looking for your toes? Where did they go?




One of  my  friends finished cutting the  yard for  me.  He told  me  some  time  later  that he found a piece  of  something  he thought  might  be a  toe,  but he knew  it would be of  no value  so  he  discreetly slipped  it  into the trash.   He  didn't   want  to upset  my wife.   (Not Katie -  my first wife  who shall remain nameless  as  I  don't want to be  reminded  of her).


----------



## Buck (Oct 18, 2007)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Katie and Buck - I love you guys!!! Ya'll must be a blast to hang out with. Hey Buck, do you ever ask inebriated friends "How many toes am I holding up"?




Not a bad idea!  I'll have to  try  that  at our next  party!
Although  finding  someone inebriated around  here  is  going to be a challenge.  We  live  smack  in the middle  of  the Bobble Belt.


----------



## LT72884 (Oct 19, 2007)

haha. dang.. well a few months ago a flag pole hit me in the face and i had to gt 120 stitches. ill find the pic of the flag pole to show you how it was set up and ill tell the story


----------



## LT72884 (Oct 19, 2007)

Ok here is the picture of the flag pole. THis is how it happened. 

It was a girls birthday and i asked her out. she said yes and to pick her up from work at 3pm. I pick her up at 3 and we head to my house. I live 3 minutes away from her work. The brick you see in the bottom left corner is about two feet high. its part of the wheel chair ramp for my mom. I usually jump onto the brick and then jump to the door. its faster than walking up the stairs. This time, how ever the flag pole was there and it never has been. So when i ran out of my car and jumped onto the brick and jumped off i didnt see the pole and it impaled me in the throat. it went right down me mouth and close lined me. After i came too, the top part of me lip was busted open. My dad comes running out and looks at me and im laughin my butt off for being so smooth in front of my date not realizing the actual damage to my mouth. There was blood all over the front porch. So my date comes running in almost in tears and asking what happened. I told her its no big deal, its your birthday so lets go to dinner. so i went and washed my mouth out and screamed in pain. i pull down my lower lip and my gums from top to bottom are missing and the roots of my teeth are all exposed. i could see the hole in my check were the pole hit it and the nerves that were stretched. So my date comes in and sees the damage and then i go to the ER for 4 hours while i get 100+ stitches and new gums. The doctor said i was very lucky i did not snap my neck or lose any teeth. the only damage i have now is that im still a little numb in my lower check.. Never did make it to dinner though.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 19, 2007)

keltin said:


> Men can be emotional and chatty, and women can be sullen and withdrawn.



If anyone doesn't believe that men can be emotional, they've never seen one watching a football game! And chatty? When DH and his friends call a staff meeting with Mr. Bud and Mr. Weiser, I know they're not all sitting sullenly at the bar. No, they're gossiping about their day at work


----------



## krichardson (Oct 19, 2007)

I wouldn't recomend anyone using superglue to fix cuts. My ex-boyfriend did that when he sliced his thumb on a broken window and didn't have any insurance. Now he has an ugly bump on the side of his thumb where the superglue was. Every now and then he gets it caught on something and tries to rip the bump off. He hates the way it looks. The superglue did heal however. Guess it's up to you if you don't care what it looks like!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 19, 2007)

krichardson said:


> I wouldn't recomend anyone using superglue to fix cuts. My ex-boyfriend did that when he sliced his thumb on a broken window and didn't have any insurance. Now he has an ugly bump on the side of his thumb where the superglue was. Every now and then he gets it caught on something and tries to rip the bump off. He hates the way it looks. The superglue did heal however. Guess it's up to you if you don't care what it looks like!


You're right, krichardson, if it's not done right, it can leave a bump. One of my sons has fixed a couple of cuts himself since he's moved from home and one is a little lumpy. It's very hard to to this on yourself neatly, especially if it's on your hand. But he had no insurance either and didn't want to pay for an ER trip.

A surgeon showed me years ago and said that while the glue won't hurt you, it doesn't absorb into the body so you don't want to put it into the cut or it will heal with a lump (and burn like fire for a second). You align the edges of the cut carefully and then put the glue in a thin line on the top of the skin, holding it firmly until it dries. After it dries, you can put butterfly bandages on top also if it's in a place that bends a lot. But obviously it's for lacerations that aren't really serious. If in doubt, _always_ see a doctor.


----------

